# Brotherly Love



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's so cute! Such lovely dogs! I really like your avatar too:wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

aw, so sweet


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, they are so precious!


----------

